# HELP!!!! My screen is showing all mixed fuzzy colors and resolution is SMALLER!!



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, so I am really scared right now. Im on the laptop instead. my computer, windows 7 one, is completely screwed up right now. I was running a full screen game and suddenly it froze, and closed. So I started it again, this time it froze again and I had to manually shut down my computer. *When I turned it on again the resolution is 640X400 or something!!!!! I cant even see 3 icons!! And the colors are all messed up and its showing lines all ways!!! everything is even fuzzy!* I will post a pic in a bit when I get my camera fired up. This is really scary and Im probably gonna get in trouble if it stays like this. Please help! I have tried a system restore but everything is still the same! gfx card is nvidia 8300 gs. Please let me know some diagnostics or something, or anything that can be causing this issue. ALSO, when I tried to change the resolution, it said the max my monitor can handle is 600 pixels!! I was running 1440 X 990 before! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset: :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried reinstallaing the video card driver from Toshiba?


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

hi. thanks for your reply. First of all, it was my DELL inspiron desktop that had this issue. Anyway, I have luckily fixed the issue. I restarted it for the last time, and it said hard drive seek failure, F1 to continue. so I hit F1 and voila, I was back to my old desktop w/o any lines or messed up stuff! Then I restarted again, and got the same message - hard drive seek failure. I got in again via F1, so I googled the error. I found out that it was my bios order that was messing this up. Weird how the order screwed up all by itself. Anyways, now i'm back to normal. if I continue having issues, I will post here. thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Might be a good idea to run the Dell diagnostics


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, problem is back. It did it again. I tried running the game again, and it froze on me again forcing a manual restart. I ran Dell diagnostics, but during the animation thing it froze & restarted. I am almost certain it is my graphics card (nvidia geforce 8300 gs). Even in safe mode, the lines and res. was all screwed up. 

So now I have to purchase a new graphics card but can't find out where to start. I believe I got a PCI-E slot. MY graphics card is either 128mb or 256. Can I buy a new PCI-E nvidia graphics card that is 256mb? Will all graphics cards support my motherboard? 

I guess it's time to upgrade...How is the 8600GT? I dont wanna spend too much money, maybe around $20-30 would be good, the lower, the better.




how is this one?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-NVidia-GeFor...o_TV_Cards?hash=item4cef71806a#ht_7331wt_1195


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

OnlySkills said:


> Okay, problem is back. It did it again. I tried running the game again, and it froze on me again forcing a manual restart. I ran Dell diagnostics, but during the animation thing it froze & restarted. I am almost certain it is my graphics card (nvidia geforce 8300 gs). Even in safe mode, the lines and res. was all screwed up.
> 
> So now I have to purchase a new graphics card but can't find out where to start. I believe I got a PCI-E slot. MY graphics card is either 128mb or 256. Can I buy a new PCI-E nvidia graphics card that is 256mb? Will all graphics cards support my motherboard?
> 
> ...


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

I think my graphics card is done. first of all, my dell inspiron 530 desktop is facing this issue (more details in signature). I am facing a VERY similar issue as below (it is a picture off GOOGLE):










now, my screen is a 1440 X 900 resolution. when i turn it on now, the mouse is big, resolution is very small and everything in color is off. It is giving me vertical lines. the max res. i can have is 640x480 and all the icons are all screwed up. I need help BAD. I am almost positive it is my graphics card. It happened to me during a game, just had to force restarts and from there it went downhill. I kept trying the latest drivers but they don't work. After a while it freezes, forcing a manual restart and I'm back at the whole 'screwed up position'.

anyway, my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 8300 GS (128mb I believe). It is also a PCI-E slot I think. can i buy a nvidia geforce 8400 gs (256mb PCI-E) ? Will it work? i cant spend too much money...even $40 is a lot. I seriously need to fix this problem... please help guys :upset:

will this work? my PSU says "MAX POWER: 300W" TOTAL: 160W .. This one says minimum recommended 400W...I guess it can be done with 300W?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4353651&CatId=1560

Thanks. will that link on ebay work for my computer?
(http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-NVidia-GeFor...o_TV_Cards?hash=item4cef71806a#ht_7379wt_1195)

my PSU says "MAX POWER: 300W" "TOTAL: 160W"

Okay. and can you please check if my card is a PCI or PCI-E slot? It is black. I am not sure which, I really want to get this correct. All the stuff is written in my signature.

and...PLEASE review these 2 for me: I need to know which to get. They're both 8400 GS. Is it okay to go from 128mb to 512mb?

Take a look:
1. http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...1&csid=ITD&recordsPerPage=5&body=#ReviewStart

2. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4353651&sku=G458-8404


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, your system has a PCI-e x16 slot and is what should be used for video. That card from E-Bay will work properly.

http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/desktops/inspndt_53x/pd.aspx?refid=inspndt_53x&s=dfh&cs=22

Yes, more memory is better of course.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dell specs say you have a PCI Express x16 connector (PCIE_X16) slot


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you VERY much guys...appreciate the help..

how is this one? it is an 8400 GS also, but it is 512mb. it has no fan on it though...will it be fine or heat up..

Take a look:
1. http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...y=#ReviewStart

edit: nvm found out it's heatsink technology...so the only thing: will it be okay to upgrade from 128mb video card to a 512mb video card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HELP!!!! My res. is 640X480 max and screen is all f'ed up (vertical yellow lines)*

No that's probably why you have the issues with the current card for PCIe 550w minimum>
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: HELP!!!! My res. is 640X480 max and screen is all f'ed up (vertical yellow lines)*

PCIE cards need to be powered by a PSU with a minimum of 28A on the +12V line. Check the label on the side of your PSU and post back with the details.

If the card recommends a minimum PSU of 400W, what makes you think 300W is enough?

If you're getting artifacts like the ones in your picture, that means either the card is overheating or it's not getting enough +12V amps from the power supply.

If you can see flickering lines or random characters in BIOS or before Windows has started to load, the card is damaged and needs to replaced. You will also need a better quality PSU to prevent this happening again in future.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP!!!! My res. is 640X480 max and screen is all f'ed up (vertical yellow lines)*

hi guys. thanks for the reply.

first of all, the graphics card CAME with the desktop, so I dont think the PSU is a matter with my original graphics card. I purchased the desktop ~3 years ago. It has been fine all the time. I have played many games on it. How could it suddenly start overheating right now...

Others have said that 8400GS is fine with my desktop...its only recommended to 400. even the reviews say that it works fine with 300W.

I also think this computer has the ability to at least upgrade from 8300 to 8400...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Multiple threads on the same issue merged

It's a Dell with a low Quality PSU meant for integrated graphics, not a wise choice to over look it.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright..thanks for merging the threads.

Are you sure this is a video card related problem..? will a new graphics card fix everything?
the 8400 GS is gonna be my next purchase...the PSU minimum is 300W so it should be fine.

Just tell me that it is certainly only a graphics card problem and replacing it will be the solution.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should have a G33 motherboard with integrated video, remove the video card and hook the monitor to the motherboard VGA port, it should clear up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OnlySkills said:


> Are you sure this is a video card related problem..? will a new graphics card fix everything?
> the 8400 GS is gonna be my next purchase...the PSU minimum is 300W so it should be fine.
> 
> Just tell me that it is certainly only a graphics card problem and replacing it will be the solution.


Yes, it's a video card problem...... caused by a weak PSU. Your new card could end up the same. Check the +12V amps in BIOS.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> You should have a G33 motherboard with integrated video, remove the video card and hook the monitor to the motherboard VGA port, it should clear up.


I cant my monitor plug is the white one which goes into the white slot...not the other one because the VGA one is too small.


And how come this is a PSU issue...did Dell do this on purpose or something? because this is the factory setup

what to do to resolve the problem. a bigger power supply? so is that like saying my graphics card is perfectly fine..?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Under powering kills video cards. So no at this point it appears the card has failed.
Dell builds PC's like most OEM's on a cost basis they are only powered to the minimum spec for the PC as built no extra's on price point PC's, then add a low power video card knowing it'll make it out of the warranty period 90% of the time.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

here is my BIOS power management:

ACPI Suspend type: [S3(STR)]
Remote Wakeup: ON
Auto Power on: [disabled]
AC Recovery: OFF


where do I find that +12 amp thing?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On a Dell board you can't there is not a PC health page in the Bios, and most of their boards do not have sensors, you have to use a digital voltmeter to get the correct readings.

You can try sensor view pro but the results may or may not be accurate> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Guys i can only buy one: video card or power supply

I am getting mixed reviews...some said the video card is bad in the start and now some are saying it's the PSU.

I cant spend much money as my parents are already pissed off. They think its cuz of my gaming this "perfectly good" desktop is now gone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The PSU is ok for integrated video, it's not ok for a video card, under powering and loading the card in games will only ruin the next card.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The PSU is ok for integrated video, it's not ok for a video card, under powering and loading the card in games will only ruin the next card.


Okay fine then I won't play ANY game on this...I just need it to work and for basic video streaming like youtube etc.

how can I fix the problem now??????? If I have to buy something, either a video card or power supply unit, I will most likely continue playing the game since the components are new...please help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does you monitor have a VGA input(the Blue one)?


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Does you monitor have a VGA input(the Blue one)?


Yes, it does. I checked. So does the motherboard.

So remove the Video card and get a VGA cable, and I'm set for basic youtube video streaming, etc.?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's the cheapest way out.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

TorrentG said:


> That 8400 GS only uses like 15-40w power or so, depending on specific model. His psu is no problem here.


If the PSU has developed a fault then it is a problem. No way of knowing for certain without multimeter testing. The artifacts shown in OnlySkills' photo are caused by overheating or insufficent power. We see this problem all the time, especially in computers that use low quality PSUs, like Dell.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

TorrentG said:


> Guys...
> 
> Check my specs and look at the psu/video card I'm running. I have plenty of headroom as well as I frequently attach 3 or 4 extra hard drives not listed to the system as well as many other power drawing things. Never a problem.
> 
> ...


Just because you want to take chances with your hardware, is not a reason to promote do so on this forum, a 250w Dell supply is not enough to run a video card for any length of time successfully, Safe bet and forum recommendation is Quality 550w minimum.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Until it too blows from being under powered just like the last one.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Until it too blows from being under powered just like the last one.


I don't really care if it blows...just needs to last at least a year.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that will work for the integrated video.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

purchased the cable. now...a new video card WILL work for at least a year before it heats up? Or will it immediately just blow..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for pcie you need a min 80+ 550w

video cards and psu upgrades usually go hand in hand

if something blows there is no guarantee it is not going to take other components along with it


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

hmm I like your advice Torrent but I'll really have to wait for this one. 

I dont know why but your right I am worrying too much a little. Gotta calm down Lol


----------



## Cr1z619 (May 20, 2010)

This happened to me but what i did was lower the core clock mhz and the memory clock mhz by a little bit


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

Cr1z619 said:


> This happened to me but what i did was lower the core clock mhz and the memory clock mhz by a little bit


hi cr1z. I'm a noob but how do you do that?


----------



## Cr1z619 (May 20, 2010)

OnlySkills said:


> hi cr1z. I'm a noob but how do you do that?


Well i dont know if you have a custom graphic card but use riva tuner to tune the mhz it will come up with it normally is at so lower the memory clock by like 50mhz if not more. Worked for me.


----------

